# Mobile phones



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Need a new mobile and UK contract just expired. Spending winter in Spain. Any suggestions re buying a mobile in UK or waiting until I get to Spain. It will be pay as you go until I know which country we want to make our home. I'm not sure if best to buy one here on payg through Vodafone or in Spain? Any help as it's quite a an expensive purchase.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

I think when it comes to phone contracts and getting a good deal, purchasing from the UK is your best bet. 

From vast past experience I have found you can easily get ripped off for mobiles in Spain and can end up paying above and beyond! Especially in the past few years since they have stopped allowing you to pay part of the phone at the beginning of your contract and the rest monthly, you must now pay for the phone in full up front!

I know you aren't looking for a contract so it doesn't really apply but either way i would recommend buying in the UK


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Three mobile allows you your full internet allowance whilst in Spain as well as your call allowance back to UK


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Unless the roaming charges have fallen considerably, I would get a Spanish PAYG SIM card. Buy an unlocked phone rather than rent one from a mobile company, then you can switch the card over.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

I believe that you can only use your 3 allowance for about 1 month at a time


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

We'll as its a monthly allowance....yes


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> We'll as its a monthly allowance....yes


 I see what your saying but when I spoke to 3 about it they said you could only use it for about a month overseas before you would need to use it back in the UK.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Not true at all

Have had mine for past 5 months


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Not true at all Have had mine for past 5 months


well that's good to know 
I have just checked their website and it's not specific it just says feel at home is designed for UK residents who are on holiday or business trips abroad, not for extended periods abroad.
I will definitely keep my contact running with them when I move later this year then until such time they stop me.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ahh, you are correct sir I am the one who is wrong.

I was abroad for almost three complete months and had no issues I was then back for a weekend and a week during the next two months. I take it that is how my service was maintained. My apologies.

FROM THREE SITE
Living Abroad

The Feel At Home offer is designed for UK residents making a trip abroad: it isn’t for people who actually live abroad. You mustn’t use the service from Three exclusively abroad for more than 3 months per year. As long as you use the service in the UK during a given month, it won’t count towards your limit of 3 months per year.

If you’re a frequent traveller, there shouldn’t be a problem using Feel At Home (e.g. for people in the UK who frequently visit the Republic of Ireland). Providing you use your phone in the UK at least once a month for 9 or more months per year, you’ll be fully within the terms of use.

According to Three’s terms and conditions:

This offer is intended to be used by UK residents travelling abroad, and Three reserves the right to suspend the service in the event the UK allowance is used exclusively abroad for three (3) months within a twelve (12) month period.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update:-(


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Getting this back on topic (or closer to the topic at least), I have an unlocked dual SIM handset. Can anyone recommend a good PAYG option (or pay monthly) offering reasonable text/call/data bundles?

We will be in the Murcia/Mar Menor area if that makes a difference re possible service suppliers.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

deefitz said:


> Getting this back on topic (or closer to the topic at least), I have an unlocked dual SIM handset. Can anyone recommend a good PAYG option (or pay monthly) offering reasonable text/call/data bundles?
> 
> We will be in the Murcia/Mar Menor area if that makes a difference re possible service suppliers.


Hits Mobile.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

deefitz said:


> Getting this back on topic (or closer to the topic at least), I have an unlocked dual SIM handset. Can anyone recommend a good PAYG option (or pay monthly) offering reasonable text/call/data bundles?
> 
> We will be in the Murcia/Mar Menor area if that makes a difference re possible service suppliers.


Yoigo always have really good pay as you go offers i think my mum pays 8 euros a month and she gets sooo much with it! check their page out


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you. Hits is probably my best option of those two as Yoigo doesn't seem to have any coverage over my house


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

that's unusual as my yoigo worked all over la manga,los nietos, cartagena and mazarron. 

it's very good value as well.


----------

